# Front Mount Hyd pump for a Ford 5000



## ambrose (Jun 25, 2015)

G'Day Fellas

I come for the land down under and am new to this forum. Got a quick question does anyone know how to mount a hydraulic pump to the front of a ford 5000 to run off the engine crank? any plains/photos would be a huge help. The pump will power the front end loader kit thats is on the tractor.

Cheers
Ambrose


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

G'Day Mate!

Welcome to the Ford/New Holland tractor forum Ambrose. 

Attached is a diagram posted by *Tractor Tech* on the TBN Tractor forum. This setup is on his Ford 4610. Should be similar for a 5000.


----------



## ambrose (Jun 25, 2015)

Cheers Sixbales 
do you have the part number breakdown or measeurments for any of the parts?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

No, I do not. I think that is an aftermarket kit. I have requested directions from *Tractor Tech* to the aftermarket website, but that is a 3 year old post. We shall see if I can reach him.


----------



## ambrose (Jun 25, 2015)

cheers hope you can would really help me out


----------

